# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Morning afterpil

## Questiongirl19

Hallo iedereen,

Ik ben niet aan de pil, ben haast nooit ongesteld (dus heel onregelmatig) en ik heb 2x onveilige sex gehad. I know, superdom!
Na de eerste keer onveilige sex heb ik de morning afterpil genomen. Daarna heb ik super erg buikpijn gehad. Maar dat was een logische bijwerking las ik. 2 dagen daarna heb ik weer onveilige sex gehad, maar geen morning afterpil gehaald want zag dat dat niet zo gezond was. Nu ben ik ongesteld geworden, terwijl ik dus nooit ongesteld wordt normaal gesproken. Is dit normaal? of moet ik me zorgen maken? Wil iemand alsjeblieft mij raad/advies geven.. 

Groetjes,
Questiongirl19

----------


## Sylvia93

De menstruatie die jij gekregen hebt is waarschijnlijk op gang gekomen door de Morning after pil die je geslikt hebt. Niets vreemds en een normale gang van zaken. 
Ik zou wel serieus eens gaan overwegen om te starten met de pil en gebruik te gaan maken van condooms! Het gaat om je eigen veiligheid, vooral in het geval van Soa's en je wilt ook niet opgescheept zitten met een niet gewilde zwangerschap!

----------

